# 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28)??



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Address 01: Engine
Part No: 037 906 258 AH
Component: MOTOR PMC 3
1 Fault Found:
00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28)
03-00 - No Signal
Readiness: N/A
on a 1995 golf sport... main problem is the tach and speedo dont work even after a cluster swap and a new vss


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28)?? (Pats16vGTI)*

Check the small wheel inside the tranny and the wiring.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (Theresias)*

i replaced the sensor on the tranny with a brand new one the vss with the gear on it...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (Pats16vGTI)*

it runs with this code?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Yea the G28 isnt what you are thinking. By engine speed they mean the RPM of the engine. Check the repair manual for the test procedure of G28, its not inside the transmission.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

yeah it runs fine. well it stutters sometimes when acclerating out of first but i think thats something different


----------



## bwolfgti (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28)?? (Pats16vGTI)*

from what i have read that code will appear if you scan the car while it isn't running. Mine reads that too, but not when the car is running. That sensor shouldn't have anything to do with your spedometer or tach. The engine speed sensor is located on the front of the block below the oil cooler, held in with one allen bolt. If that sensor is shot the car probably wouldn't even start.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (bwolfgti)*

Pat,this is SloRAdo from Hardcore forum.....If you scan the car with engine off this code ALWAYS shows up,if you have this code even after the car is scanned (while running) then you may have a intermittent missing AC signal from this sensor.It is located by the oil filter housing behind the cooler,it is a white/grey 3 prong plug,and on the VR it is a white plug next to the blue (knock sensor) plug.These rarely fail,but they caN.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (VWAUDITECH)*

Correct: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_2.html#2.7


----------



## DUDEK93 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor ([email protected])*

Is this still true (ignore the speed sensor G28 code) if the engine light keeps coming on? '93.5 VR6 Corrado


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (DUDEK93)*

yeah I dont get it. there is no cel. I have scanned the car running and not running... It keeps comming back... I gues I will try to change it out for her see if that fixes anything.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (Pats16vGTI)*

my car doesnt throw that code whether it is running or not.
but its obd2 now. i think that the obd2 cars dont have that issue.
i know the OBD1 cars show that code if the car is NOT running.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (DUDEK93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUDEK93* »_Is this still true (ignore the speed sensor G28 code) if the engine light keeps coming on? '93.5 VR6 Corrado









If you see that code with the engine running then you have a problem. If you see that code with the engine off, then that's normal.


----------



## DUDEK93 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor ([email protected])*

I must have a problem...I see the code with & without the engine runing. The engine light comes on while driving, only on the highway. The weird thing is before the engine light came on the code was NOT present with the engine off


----------



## DUDEK93 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: 00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (Pats16vGTI)*

Hey Patrick! Did you ever change out the G28 Engine Speed Sensor? If so did the code go away? I switched mine with a used one and still same thing. My engine light comes on only on the highway and it's the same code: 00513 (03-00) No Signal (G28)


----------

